# Where,When+Why Should i use backlighting on an Aquascape?



## HarryRobinson (6 Feb 2012)

I'm looking for an answer for this question, i see people doing it (It looks really good), i want to know how 

Example
http://www.aquascapingworld.com/gallery/images/769/1_Autumn_Sunrise_3_600_by_600.jpg


----------



## Mortis (12 Feb 2012)

*Re: Where,When+Why Should i use backlighting on an Aquascape*

I was also wondering if this would help the bottoms of background stems to remain healthy and nice looking rather than how they become all straggly after a while


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Feb 2012)

*Re: Where,When+Why Should i use backlighting on an Aquascape*

You don't have to use Backlighting, but from an aesthetic perspective, in real time viewing, it can add so much more to the over all feel. 

The below image is as you would see it in 'real time'

In the past I've added lighting via T5 and reflectors.



Half-FTS by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Antipofish (12 Feb 2012)

*Re: Where,When+Why Should i use backlighting on an Aquascape*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> You don't have to use Backlighting, but from an aesthetic perspective, in real time viewing, it can add so much more to the over all feel.
> 
> The below image is as you would see it in 'real time'
> 
> ...




Mark, what do you mean by "real time" ??


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Feb 2012)

*Re: Where,When+Why Should i use backlighting on an Aquascape*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Mark, what do you mean by "real time" ??



So, when you look at the tank with backlighting,in person, it looks the same as it does in photos. 

If you use flash, you get a 'burst' of light, and thus does not give the same effect.


----------



## Tony Swinney (12 Feb 2012)

*Re: Where,When+Why Should i use backlighting on an Aquascape*

I'd agree with Mark with this one -its about the aesthetic of the tank in the room its in, as well as how it looks on a picture on the 'net.

I have a T5 mounted to the top of the back panel of the cabinet, shining up on the wall behind the tank.  You can place different coloured backgrounds on the wall to create different effects, and its there and lit up whenever the tank lights are on.  It really adds to the aesthetics of the tank all the time.

Tony


----------



## ghostsword (12 Feb 2012)

I use backlighting, one 24w t5 on the top an bottom, for 4 hours daily. I like the look it gives, but also for the stems at the back it gives them a uniform growth, all the way to the roots. 


___________________________


----------



## Antipofish (12 Feb 2012)

*Re: Where,When+Why Should i use backlighting on an Aquascape*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> I use backlighting, one 24w t5 on the top an bottom, for 4 hours daily. I like the look it gives, but also for the stems at the back it gives them a uniform growth, all the way to the roots.
> 
> 
> ___________________________




that an interesting point Luis.  Like your thinking


----------



## Mortis (19 Feb 2012)

*Re: Where,When+Why Should i use backlighting on an Aquascape*

Yup thats what I thought as well. Gives the bottoms of the stems some much needed light


----------

